# Biglietti Milan-Juventus 11 novembre 2018



## medjai (8 Agosto 2018)

Ciao a tutti. Sono un tifoso spagnolo e vorrei andare a San Siro per la prima volta a vedere la partita contro la Juve l'11Novembre. Ho chiesto ad un amico e dicono che sono tutte vendute. Ma mi sembra troppo difficile che sia così e che ci siano ormai in vendita libera.

La domanda è, dove e quando si possono acquistare i biglietti per la partita?

Grazie di anticipo!


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2018)

Decisamente troppo presto, i biglietti li mettono in vendita qualche settimana prima del match, segui il sito del Milan, ma prima di metà ottobre assolutamente no, dopo i 20.


----------



## Sarck89 (17 Settembre 2018)

Scusate ho una domanda...io ho sempre acquistato i biglietti dal sito del milan..e questa partita la vorrei proprio vedere...ma come fanno altri siti ad averli già?


----------



## renga91 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Mi aggancio alla discussione , senza aprirne un’altra .

Sarei interessato a vedere Milan juve l’11 novembre .

Solitamente rimane qualche biglietto per i titolari della cuore rossonero? Avrei possibilità di prenderli appena escono .

Sono andato l’anno scorso contro il Napoli è sono riuscito a trovarli nel settore 157(quello che volevo), però ovviamente era una partita meno richiesta.

Grazie


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Ottobre 2018)

renga91 ha scritto:


> Mi aggancio alla discussione , senza aprirne un’altra .
> 
> Sarei interessato a vedere Milan juve l’11 novembre .
> 
> ...



Si di sicuro trovi qualche biglietto essendo anche possessore di cuore rossonero, bisogna vedere in quale settore chiaramente. Ad ora comunque non è uscita ancora la comunicazione di inizio vendita. Penso se ne parlerà per la settimana successiva al derby.


----------



## renga91 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Ok ottimo grazie


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Ottobre 2018)

Dal 15/10 al 23/10 vendita riservata ai soli abbonati (acquisto max 2 biglietti anche a non possessori di cuore rossonero). 
Dal 23/10 all'1/11 vendita ai possessori di cuore rossonero (acquisto max 4 biglietti anche a non possessori di cuore rossonero).
Dal 2/11 vendita libera.
Come al solito, sarà possibile acquistare i biglietti circuito ticket One oppure in BPM o a Casa Milan.


----------



## Milo (14 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dal 15/10 al 23/10 vendita riservata ai soli abbonati (acquisto max 2 biglietti anche a non possessori di cuore rossonero).
> Dal 23/10 all'1/11 vendita ai possessori di cuore rossonero (acquisto max 4 biglietti anche a non possessori di cuore rossonero).
> Dal 2/11 vendita libera.
> Come al solito, sarà possibile acquistare i biglietti circuito ticket One oppure in BPM o a Casa Milan.



Ma anche sul sito del milan giusto?


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Ottobre 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma anche sul sito del milan giusto?



Sisi certo, ho scordato di scriverlo. Scusate


----------



## bmb (15 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sisi certo, ho scordato di scriverlo. Scusate



Indicazioni sul prezzo del primo blu? 65?


----------



## zlatan (15 Ottobre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Indicazioni sul prezzo del primo blu? 65?



Non sono ancora usciti, ma non credo proprio. Al derby (anche se è in casa l'inter, purtroppo lo dobbiamo prendere come riferimento), il terzo blu costa 75. Sarà un salasso preparati. Secondo me siamo sui 150 indicativamente ma dovrebbero uscire a ore i prezzi comunque, sul sito


----------



## Lorenzo96 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dal 15/10 al 23/10 vendita riservata ai soli abbonati (acquisto max 2 biglietti anche a non possessori di cuore rossonero).
> Dal 23/10 all'1/11 vendita ai possessori di cuore rossonero (acquisto max 4 biglietti anche a non possessori di cuore rossonero).
> Dal 2/11 vendita libera.
> Come al solito, sarà possibile acquistare i biglietti circuito ticket One oppure in BPM o a Casa Milan.



Buongiorno, volevo chiedere se secondo voi, non essendo in possesso di abbonamento nè di tessera cuore rossonero, riusciró ad acquistare due biglietti (vicini possibilmente) nel primo arancio? Va bene qualsiasi settore. 
Inoltre volevo chiedere se consigliate di prenderli aventualmente non nelle prime file per evitare inconvenienti di visuale a causa delle ringhiere. Grazie a chi risponderà


----------



## zlatan (15 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo96 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno, volevo chiedere se secondo voi, non essendo in possesso di abbonamento nè di tessera cuore rossonero, riusciró ad acquistare due biglietti (vicini possibilmente) nel primo arancio? Va bene qualsiasi settore.
> Inoltre volevo chiedere se consigliate di prenderli aventualmente non nelle prime file per evitare inconvenienti di visuale a causa delle ringhiere. Grazie a chi risponderà



E' un terno al lotto. Essendo però un settore molto caro, secondo me per 2 biglietti ci sono speranze. Si se possibile evita le prime 2 magari già dalla terza si vede bene


----------



## rivotto (15 Ottobre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Non sono ancora usciti, ma non credo proprio. Al derby (anche se è in casa l'inter, purtroppo lo dobbiamo prendere come riferimento), il terzo blu costa 75. Sarà un salasso preparati. Secondo me siamo sui 150 indicativamente ma dovrebbero uscire a ore i prezzi comunque, sul sito



Ma che 150€, l'anno scorso 60, quest'anno con l'effetto Ronaldo magari salgono a 70/75€ per il 1° Blu. 

A chi chiede se troverà biglietti in vendita libera dico sì. Pochi e dovrete prenderli subito la mattina di apertura, però sì.


----------



## zlatan (15 Ottobre 2018)

rivotto ha scritto:


> Ma che 150€, l'anno scorso 60, quest'anno con l'effetto Ronaldo magari salgono a 70/75€ per il 1° Blu.
> 
> A chi chiede se troverà biglietti in vendita libera dico sì. Pochi e dovrete prenderli subito la mattina di apertura, però sì.



Scommettiamo un biglietto di primo anello blu???
Ti ripeto: al derby 105 terzo rosso e 75 terzo blu. Con i gobbi sarà lo stesso...


----------



## Lorenzo96 (15 Ottobre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Scommettiamo un biglietto di primo anello blu???
> Ti ripeto: al derby 160 terzo rosso e 75 terzo blu. Con i gobbi sarà lo stesso...



Ciao, invece per il primo arancio dall’angolo verso il centro quali sono i prezzi per questo tipo di partite?


----------



## zlatan (15 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo96 ha scritto:


> Ciao, invece per il primo arancio dall’angolo verso il centro quali sono i prezzi per questo tipo di partite?



Guarda non voglio dire prezzi che poi non sono veri. Direi di aspettare qualche giorno per la conferma ufficiale sul sito. Non mi aspetto meno di 140 euro comunque


----------



## zlatan (15 Ottobre 2018)

rivotto ha scritto:


> Ma che 150€, l'anno scorso 60, quest'anno con l'effetto Ronaldo magari salgono a 70/75€ per il 1° Blu.
> 
> A chi chiede se troverà biglietti in vendita libera dico sì. Pochi e dovrete prenderli subito la mattina di apertura, però sì.



Sono usciti i prezzi
Primo blu 115
Primo arancio centrale 195 primo anello arancio laterale 130
Secondo rosso e arancio 145 terzo rosso 85
Che schifo


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Sono usciti i prezzi
> Primo blu 115
> Primo arancio centrale 195 primo anello arancio laterale 130
> Secondo rosso e arancio 145 terzo rosso 85
> Che schifo



Prezzi alti


----------



## Jino (15 Ottobre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Sono usciti i prezzi
> Primo blu 115
> Primo arancio centrale 195 primo anello arancio laterale 130
> Secondo rosso e arancio 145 terzo rosso 85
> Che schifo



Ma sono fuori di testa? Bah... la guardo da casa. Praticamente o hai fatto l'abbonamento o vendi un rene.


----------



## Jino (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ma che poi non ho capito, c'è il prezzo per gli abbonati anche, che vuole dire? Che nell'abbonamento non era compreso Milan Juve?


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma che poi non ho capito, c'è il prezzo per gli abbonati anche, che vuole dire? Che nell'abbonamento non era compreso Milan Juve?



Certo che è compreso, ma in pratica gli abbonati hanno una prelazione di una settimana, da oggi al 23, per acquistare ulteriori due biglietti a listino agevolato.


----------



## Jino (15 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Certo che è compreso, ma in pratica gli abbonati hanno una prelazione di una settimana, da oggi al 23, per acquistare ulteriori due biglietti a listino agevolato.



Ah ok... comunque lo dico da tempo, ormai andare allo stadio sta diventando una cosa per ricchi, mentre una volta era una cosa popolare... 

Comunque la linea guida s'è capita, questi prezzi sono per incentivare gli abbonamento punto primo, punto secondo per far si che molta gente non scelga solo i big match ma vada a vedere e riempire lo stadio anche nelle partite non di cartello. 

Certo che ormai andare a vedere Milan-Juve o Milan-Inter è una cosa impossibile. Domani chiamerò il Milan Club, vedrò che cifra mi sparano, sicuramente più bassa ma se non abbastanza sto a casa.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ah ok... comunque lo dico da tempo, ormai andare allo stadio sta diventando una cosa per ricchi, mentre una volta era una cosa popolare...
> 
> Comunque la linea guida s'è capita, questi prezzi sono per incentivare gli abbonamento punto primo, punto secondo per far si che molta gente non scelga solo i big match ma vada a vedere e riempire lo stadio anche nelle partite non di cartello.
> 
> Certo che ormai andare a vedere Milan-Juve o Milan-Inter è una cosa impossibile. Domani chiamerò il Milan Club, vedrò che cifra mi sparano, sicuramente più bassa ma se non abbastanza sto a casa.



Sicuramente vogliono incentivare l'abbonamento ma son sicuro che l'anno prossimo aumenteranno anche i prezzi degli abbonamenti, e credo pure non di poco. Io con 200 euro ho fatto l'abbonamento al secondo blu che è un prezzo basso, ad essere onesti. 
Comunque in queste partite qui fanno lo stesso il tutto esaurito anche con prezzi più alti di questi. Passatemi il termine, ma a un occasionale di spendere 50 euro in più o in meno una volta all'anno non gli cambia niente.


----------



## Milo (15 Ottobre 2018)

Peccato, volevo venire ma a questi prezzi più il viaggio è da matti


----------



## pazzomania (15 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma sono fuori di testa? Bah... la guardo da casa. Praticamente o hai fatto l'abbonamento o vendi un rene.





Jino ha scritto:


> Ma che poi non ho capito, c'è il prezzo per gli abbonati anche, che vuole dire? Che nell'abbonamento non era compreso Milan Juve?





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Certo che è compreso, ma in pratica gli abbonati hanno una prelazione di una settimana, da oggi al 23, per acquistare ulteriori due biglietti a listino agevolato.





Jino ha scritto:


> Ah ok... comunque lo dico da tempo, ormai andare allo stadio sta diventando una cosa per ricchi, mentre una volta era una cosa popolare...
> 
> Comunque la linea guida s'è capita, questi prezzi sono per incentivare gli abbonamento punto primo, punto secondo per far si che molta gente non scelga solo i big match ma vada a vedere e riempire lo stadio anche nelle partite non di cartello.
> 
> Certo che ormai andare a vedere Milan-Juve o Milan-Inter è una cosa impossibile. Domani chiamerò il Milan Club, vedrò che cifra mi sparano, sicuramente più bassa ma se non abbastanza sto a casa.



Non è per ricchi, è semplice legge di mercato.

Io sono abbonato per cui zero problemi, ma se vuoi vederti Milan Juve, o paghi, o qualcun altro prende il tuo posto, cercano la massima resa economica senza guardare in faccia nessuno.

Giusto? non lo so...dal loro punto di vista si, dal tuo, ti capisco, ma purtroppo sarà sempre cosi da qui in avanti...c'erano gia stati segnali in passato


----------



## renga91 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Buonasera ragazzi,

ho intenzione di andare al primo anello arancio 157 o 163.

Ho paura di non trovare biglietti, secondo voi visti i prezzi alti ,ci sono più possibilità di trovare qualcosa? Ho la cuore rossonero


Cosa è successo in passato con i prezzi simili?

Grazie


----------



## Sarck89 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Ragazzi io vorrei regalare i biglietti al mio ragazzo per l'anniversario...abbiamo cuore rossonero ma non vorrei rischiare di perdere l'occasione...qualche abbonato può comprarmi due biglietti?che settore consigliate?


----------



## Giorgi (17 Ottobre 2018)

Sarck89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io vorrei regalare i biglietti al mio ragazzo per l'anniversario...abbiamo cuore rossonero ma non vorrei rischiare di perdere l'occasione...qualche abbonato può comprarmi due biglietti?che settore consigliate?


Ti consiglio di contattare su facebook il milan club foligno, me ne hanno fatti 3 ieri. Considera però che sul prezzo base degli abbonati (inferiore a quello di chi acquista con cuore rossonero) applicheranno un ricarico di circa 25 euro. Se li contatterai digli che ti manda giorgio.


----------



## Giorgi (17 Ottobre 2018)

Giorgi ha scritto:


> Ti consiglio di contattare su facebook il milan club foligno, me ne hanno fatti 3 ieri. Considera però che sul prezzo base degli abbonati (inferiore a quello di chi acquista con cuore rossonero) applicheranno un ricarico di circa 25 euro. Se li contatterai digli che ti manda giorgio.


Se puoi rivolgiti a stefano


----------



## Sarck89 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Giorgi ha scritto:


> Ti consiglio di contattare su facebook il milan club foligno, me ne hanno fatti 3 ieri. Considera però che sul prezzo base degli abbonati (inferiore a quello di chi acquista con cuore rossonero) applicheranno un ricarico di circa 25 euro. Se li contatterai digli che ti manda giorgio.



Giusto per capire...quello sul sito milan è il prezzo per la gente comune, abbonati o solo cuore rossonero?comunque ho già scritto!grazie della dritta!come settore ben visibile cosa consigliate?volevo stare al massimo sui 100 a biglietto ma proprio al massimo


----------



## Giorgi (17 Ottobre 2018)

Sarck89 ha scritto:


> Giusto per capire...quello sul sito milan è il prezzo per la gente comune, abbonati o solo cuore rossonero?comunque ho già scritto!grazie della dritta!come settore ben visibile cosa consigliate?volevo stare al massimo sui 100 a biglietto ma proprio al massimo


Dunque, se guardi il listino prezzi, per ogni anello/posto vi sono 3 prezzi. Il prezzo più basso è quello per gli abbonati, il secondo (quello a metà) è il prezzo per i possessori di carta cuorerossonero e il terzo, quello più alto, è quello per i comuni mortali. 
Sarà la mia prima volta a San Siro e non vedo l'ora.


----------



## Sarck89 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Ma tipo tra 2 anello rosso e arancio cosa cambia??ci sono già stata ma avevo scelto in base alle rimanenze!comunque mi hanno risposto che hanno finito le prelazioni...conoscete qualcun altro che possa aiutarmi?


----------



## renga91 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Buonasera ragazzi..


qualche gentile abbonato potrebbe fare il favore di mettere uno screen della situazione posti nei settori 157-163 I arancio?

Grazie


----------



## Jino (17 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sicuramente vogliono incentivare l'abbonamento ma son sicuro che l'anno prossimo aumenteranno anche i prezzi degli abbonamenti, e credo pure non di poco. Io con 200 euro ho fatto l'abbonamento al secondo blu che è un prezzo basso, ad essere onesti.
> Comunque in queste partite qui fanno lo stesso il tutto esaurito anche con prezzi più alti di questi. Passatemi il termine, ma a un occasionale di spendere 50 euro in più o in meno una volta all'anno non gli cambia niente.



Io faccio a questo punto un ragionamento diverso, piuttosto di spendere quei soldi per una partita li spendo per due gare.


----------



## bongmilan (18 Ottobre 2018)

Qualche buon anima che ha l'abbonamento e può prendere due biglietti c'è?


----------



## Jino (18 Ottobre 2018)

Sarck89 ha scritto:


> Ma tipo tra 2 anello rosso e arancio cosa cambia??ci sono già stata ma avevo scelto in base alle rimanenze!comunque mi hanno risposto che hanno finito le prelazioni...conoscete qualcun altro che possa aiutarmi?



Tra 2 rosso e arancio fondamentalmente nulla, ne come costi ne come vista.


----------



## Jino (18 Ottobre 2018)

Sarck89 ha scritto:


> Giusto per capire...quello sul sito milan è il prezzo per la gente comune, abbonati o solo cuore rossonero?comunque ho già scritto!grazie della dritta!come settore ben visibile cosa consigliate?volevo stare al massimo sui 100 a biglietto ma proprio al massimo



Per stare dentro i 100 non ti resta che la curva...


----------



## Lorenzo96 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Buonasera, sarei interessato ad acquistare due biglietti per il secondo anello arancio, il più centrale possibile. C’è qualche abbonato che mi possa fare la grazia di acquistarli, visto il prezzo agevolato? Chiaramente provvederó all’eventuale rimborso quanto prima. Grazie


----------



## Sarck89 (19 Ottobre 2018)

Qualcuno riuscito a trovare il modo di prenderli?&#55357;&#56866;


----------



## renga91 (19 Ottobre 2018)

Buonasera ragazzi.. qualcuno che è abbonato riesce a mettere gentilmente una immagine riguardo la situazione dei posti disponibili settore arancio 163-157?

Siccome vorrei proprio andare a vederla , dovrei organizzarmi con il lavoro, ma se già ora ci sono pochi posti mi tocca mollare.

Grazie


----------



## vannu994 (19 Ottobre 2018)

Sarck89 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno riuscito a trovare il modo di prenderli?��



Io in tribuna, ma perché aimè ho un fratello abbonato nella curva sbagliata e me li ha presi con la prelazione.


----------



## renga91 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Buongiorno ragazzi, scusate l'insistenza, ma qualcuno riesce a postare uno screenshot della situazione posti sui settori arancio 157-163?

Vorrei andare ma dovrei organizzarmi con il lavoro.

Grazie


----------



## Moffus98 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Raga, non fatevi del male. Li ne prendiamo 5 di gol.


----------



## renga91 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Raga, non fatevi del male. Li ne prendiamo 5 di gol.



ahah probabile..

nessuno comunque riesce a mettere uno screen?


----------



## Sarck89 (23 Ottobre 2018)

renga91 ha scritto:


> ahah probabile..
> 
> nessuno comunque riesce a mettere uno screen?



Mi sa che non gliela facciamo...io domattina spero di riuscire alle 10 in punto!


----------



## renga91 (23 Ottobre 2018)

Sarck89 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non gliela facciamo...io domattina spero di riuscire alle 10 in punto!



io credo che ci saranno parecchi posti rimasti nei settori centrali al primo anello. Costano 200€ e non sono noccioline.


----------



## Sarck89 (23 Ottobre 2018)

renga91 ha scritto:


> io credo che ci saranno parecchi posti rimasti nei settori centrali al primo anello. Costano 200€ e non sono noccioline.



Si ma io 400euro di biglietti non li spendo..cambio regalo piutost..


----------



## renga91 (24 Ottobre 2018)

buongiorno ragazzi.. altri che stanno provando ad acquistare con la cuore rossonero?

Io sono stato messo in coda e lo sono ancora


----------



## Sarck89 (24 Ottobre 2018)

Ho provato dalle 10 sia sito milan che ticketone...mi si impallava sempre al momento di pagare..e ora sono finiti..che schifo


----------



## renga91 (24 Ottobre 2018)

renga91 ha scritto:


> buongiorno ragazzi.. altri che stanno provando ad acquistare con la cuore rossonero?
> 
> Io sono stato messo in coda e lo sono ancora



Ragazzi riuscito a prenderli ma al primo anello rosso , settore O, 265€ .

Sono in fila due , dite che si vede bene o che ci sono problemi con la ringhiera ?

Grazie


----------



## FALCO (24 Ottobre 2018)

Ma quindi è già sold out oppure ci sono posti riservati per la vendita libera?


----------



## renga91 (24 Ottobre 2018)

FALCO ha scritto:


> Ma quindi è già sold out oppure ci sono posti riservati per la vendita libera?



a me dal sito non da nessun posto disponibile.


----------



## FALCO (24 Ottobre 2018)

Ho 2 biglietti in tribuna centrale 1° anello per Milan - Juve. Li vendo ognuno a 265€ per il settore arancione come da listino. Se qualcuno è interessato mi contatti.


----------



## renga91 (24 Ottobre 2018)

renga91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi riuscito a prenderli ma al primo anello rosso , settore O, 265€ .
> 
> Sono in fila due , dite che si vede bene o che ci sono problemi con la ringhiera ?
> 
> Grazie



Ragazzi qyalcuno sa aiutarmi ? Qualcuno che è stato nelle prime file primo anello rosso 

Grazie


----------



## Giorgi (25 Ottobre 2018)

Qualcuno può mettere per favore uno screen dei settori rimanenti?


----------



## renga91 (25 Ottobre 2018)

Giorgi ha scritto:


> Qualcuno può mettere per favore uno screen dei settori rimanenti?










Finiti tutti... ma gia da ieri


----------



## Lorenzo96 (2 Novembre 2018)

renga91 ha scritto:


> Finiti tutti... ma gia da ieri



C’è qualcuno che puó vendermi due biglietti nel secondo anello di qualsiasi settore dello stadio?


----------



## ignaxio (2 Novembre 2018)

Ufficiale tutto esaurito? Conviene stare in fila sul sito?


----------



## Lorenzo96 (2 Novembre 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ufficiale tutto esaurito? Conviene stare in fila sul sito?



Ogni tanto esce qualche posto ‘fantasma’ ma dopo averli selezionati non te li fa pagare...


----------



## eldero (8 Novembre 2018)

renga91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi qyalcuno sa aiutarmi ? Qualcuno che è stato nelle prime file primo anello rosso
> 
> Grazie



Fila 2 non è il massimo...primo anello meglio a partire da fila 10. Se piove organizzati, nelle prime file se dovesse esserci vento ti bagni


----------



## renga91 (10 Novembre 2018)

eldero ha scritto:


> Fila 2 non è il massimo...primo anello meglio a partire da fila 10. Se piove organizzati, nelle prime file se dovesse esserci vento ti bagni



Capito.. sono riuscito a prenderli solamente li.

Ad ogni modo ho appena guardato per curiosità sul sito del milan se c'erano ancora posti disponibili.

Ho visto, con non poco stupore che si sono liberati molti posti anche nel primo anello arancio, proprio dove volevo prenderli io.

Mi chiedo.. come è possibile sta cosa?

Grazie


----------



## jacky (10 Novembre 2018)

renga91 ha scritto:


> Capito.. sono riuscito a prenderli solamente li.
> 
> Ad ogni modo ho appena guardato per curiosità sul sito del milan se c'erano ancora posti disponibili.
> 
> ...



Politiche di vendita... come fanno Italo e Frecciarossa che mettono fuori pochi biglietti alla volta scontati.
Questa estate hanno bloccato alcuni posti per gli abbonamenti, risultavano al primo blu solo 5 posti quando adesso ne vendono oltre 400 nelle gare di campionato. E ovviamente loro li avevano oscurati, perché sanno benissimo che prendono molto di più dalla vendita del biglietto singolo rispetto all'abbonamento.
Stesso discorso per gli abbonamenti di EL, che non hanno attivato per vendere posti singoli. Ma mi domando: perché non renderlo gratuito o quasi per abbonati in campionati? È meglio giocare in trasferta con il Betis (perché loro erano di più) e con 5.000 anime contro il Doudelange???
Io certe politiche di certi soloni che vantano lauree a gogo ma che non hanno un briciolo di cervello non le capirò mai.

Io chiaramente mi sarei abbonato con Conte, per vedere calci e pugni con Gattuso sto a casa


----------



## renga91 (10 Novembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Politiche di vendita... come fanno Italo e Frecciarossa che mettono fuori pochi biglietti alla volta scontati.
> Questa estate hanno bloccato alcuni posti per gli abbonamenti, risultavano al primo blu solo 5 posti quando adesso ne vendono oltre 400 nelle gare di campionato. E ovviamente loro li avevano oscurati, perché sanno benissimo che prendono molto di più dalla vendita del biglietto singolo rispetto all'abbonamento.
> Stesso discorso per gli abbonamenti di EL, che non hanno attivato per vendere posti singoli. Ma mi domando: perché non renderlo gratuito o quasi per abbonati in campionati? È meglio giocare in trasferta con il Betis (perché loro erano di più) e con 5.000 anime contro il Doudelange???
> Io certe politiche di certi soloni che vantano lauree a gogo ma che non hanno un briciolo di cervello non le capirò mai.
> ...



ok capito.

Ho provato a prendere i biglietti il giorno della prelazione con la CR. Sono riuscito a prendere a 2 biglietti fila 2 settore O primo rosso. Avrei la ringhiera davanti, che per il prezzo che li ho pagati mi scoccia non poco. 

Chiedo, non sarebbe il massimo dell'onestà. Se quando arrivo a San siro guardo sul telefono che posti disponibili ci sono nei settori del primo rosso, dici che posso andare la anche se non è proprio il mio posto?


Ma poi, è una prassi questa cosa di trovare tanti posti liberi il giorno prima delle partite? Cioè , ci sono piu posti liberi adesso che quando ho provato io alle ore 10 di quando sono usciti per la CR

Grazie


----------

